
JPEG Standard Gets a Boost, Supports 12-Bit Color Depth and Lossless Compression - taytus
http://petapixel.com/2014/01/22/jpeg-standard-gets-boost-will-support-12-bit-color-depth-lossless-compression/
======
joshmoz
Relevant reading... The author(s) of libjpeg-turbo on IJG priorities:

[http://www.libjpeg-turbo.org/About/Jpeg-9](http://www.libjpeg-
turbo.org/About/Jpeg-9)

------
astrange
libjpeg is not "the JPEG standard".

